# Holy Crap O_O



## Miss Ninja (Oct 7, 2010)

http://thekingdomkey.net/content.html/category/oddsandends/surprise-r90

Uh... wtf did this guy think was going to happen? I don't want to spoil it for you, so just go look. XD


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 9, 2010)

That guy is stupid.

This is why you should never let anger or any other emotions overwhelm your thoughts.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow they have obese morons riding scooters in Asian countries too?

Small world.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 9, 2010)

Natural Selection.


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Did he died?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't mean to sound mean or rude, but he had that coming, and I don't feel sorry for people who do things like that.


----------



## Ames (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Did he died?


 
Obviously.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 9, 2010)

Ummm... That's something strange to be mad at. IT'S JUST AN ELEVATOR.


----------



## Miss Ninja (Oct 9, 2010)

He did die, and he actually got a Darwin Award as well. XD http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2010-08.html


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 9, 2010)

Now THAT'S anger.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 9, 2010)

*facepalm* Didn't he see that the elevator already went down and hasn't come up? That's why impatience will get you nowhere...


----------



## medjai (Oct 9, 2010)

*derp*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 9, 2010)

That video really brightened my morning!


----------

